# 5 weeks pregnant, having discharge



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Hi 
I am 5 weeks pregnant today, and this morning have had a discharge, quite a lot of grey/brown stuff(TMI).I have a stitch like pain in my side as well
I'm really panicing, I've just been to the doctors who has booked me in at the EPU in the morning.
Is this sort of discharge normal, or could I be miscarrying? 

Any advice welcome
Thanks
A worried Joe
xx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Could be a late implantation bleed. I cannot rule out misc but as discharge is brown etc, think it is unlikely. If red, then would be more cause for concern. EPAU is your best bet.

Ruth


----------

